# Cleanup tips



## flukx (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey everyone.  I am looking for a nice tip on cleaning up remaining dough stuck to the counter after kneading bread.  I recently moved into a new apartment with only wooden countertops, which makes it difficult to get rid of those sticky leftovers.  I know I couldn prevent this by dusting my countertop with additional flour, however, I don't like to heavily flour my countertop while kneading, as I find that it increases the possibility of baking a doorstop (or sub-par) loaf.  Any suggestions?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi flukx, welcome aboard  
I use a pastry scraper on my wood cutting board, then scrub it down with warm soapy water, a plastic scrubby, and then dry with a cloth.


kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm sure you already know this but I have to tell my hubby time after time...

Try to get all the dry flour off of your surface before adding any water!!!  What a mess that creates.

Kademas is right.. those scrapers work really well.


----------



## licia (Feb 14, 2006)

You may want to purchase a marble slab in the size you need for your baking needs.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 4, 2006)

*clean-up*

Hello flukx, and welcome. I would have to agree on the scrapers, they do work really well. As far as cleaning your wooden countertop I would use coarse sea salt and hot soapy water. This mixture will not only take out the dough but the stains in the wood. Then of coarse rinse it and dry it with a cloth. I am not to sure about your dough sticking to your counter, flour is the only thing I think will work.


----------

